# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  What was the last album you bought?

## Maria

Interesting to see who buys what! Only list the last album you bought for yourself, BTW, not for presents.

----------


## Night Train

Anything, Anytime, Anywhere.
Bruce Cockburn

For more on Bruce Cockburn, visit: http://cockburn.douwevanderzwaag.com/index.html

He's my favorite artist. (Hence the name Night Train)

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

I guess I need to get with it.  My last music purchase was Bette Midler "Some People's Lives".

----------


## Steve Machol

Natalie Merchant's 'Motherland'.  Unfortunately it's missing along with about 300 other CDs, some of them extremely rare and difficult to get.   It was the only box missing out of our move from California.  :angry:

----------


## MVEYES

I bought The Beattles #1. Great Album.


:D Jerry

----------


## Sean

Maria,
Even though i had the original CD..........last week i picked up the digitally re-mastered  Van Halen 1 . Big difference......gotta get them all over again now.

----------


## John R

Top 40 albums in mp3 format (4 discs) complete with covers to print up...:D 
AH the joys of having a cd burner...:cheers:

----------


## Joann Raytar

Believe it or not ...
the Black Sabbath Box Set

(I've said I like a variety of music.)

----------


## shanbaum

You that Time/Life R&B collection that they advertise in the middle of the night?  That's the one.  I couldn't resist.  Glad I didn't. It's like a heat wave...

----------


## Judy Canty

The Deutsche Grammophon recording of the Mozart Requiem conducted by Leonard Bernstein...

----------


## Excel-Lentes

:cry:  Jerry Garcia Band's :   Shining Star  -Sounds Beautiful!

Also a really good one I have gotten recently 
is Ken Burns-John Coletrane

----------


## hcjilson

The last album I bought was *Blue Jays* 
Justin Hayward and John Lodge.It was made just after the Moody Blues broke up for the first time.(about 25 years ago-before CD's)

The last CD I bought was by Christy Moore (his latest and the title escapes me)

I too now have a burner but I'm still trying to figure out how to purloin music off the net!:D 

off to the manual, hj

----------


## Steve Machol

> _Originally posted by hcjilson_ 
> *I too now have a burner but I'm still trying to figure out how to purloin music off the net!:*


I wish I still had my CDs to burn!  The moving company is still 'investigating'.  :Mad:

----------


## optigoddess

Last summer I had my 20th class reunion.....the music they were playing  really brought back some good memories....SO, I just HAD to get some Foreigner....

----------


## optigoddess

Harry:  

It's too bad my 15 year old nephew lives in the Western US.  He is great at "burnin' " cd's!  Do you have a young "techno-phile" you could call upon?  When the young lad came to visit me this last summer, (and he was showing me stuff on my ancient computer) I got swept up in the moment and we went to FRY's electronics and I bought a scanner.  I just recently 'fired it up' after 7 months of letting it gather dust.

----------


## JennyP

Eric Clapton...._Pilgrim_ 
jP

----------


## MVEYES

Echoes


 :Cool:  Jerry

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Echoes
> 
> 
>  Jerry


I might as well pop in  on this thread.
Hmmmm... Pink Floyd. I'm going to see the Pink Floyd Experience this Sunday. Can't see the real Floyd, this is next best.Still mad I missed out on seeing them at Three Rivers Stadium so ling ago.
But to answer the thread's subject:

John Mayall - Stories.
His best overall, has one of the very best slow blues songs- The Mists Of Time.

----------


## aaron

I just bought the latest album by "The Roots" called Game Theory.  Yes it is hip-hop and no it is not the crap your kids listen to.  I also picked up "the Evolution of Robin Thicke"  Remember the dad on Growing pains?....his son is a gifted crooner along the lines of a modern day Marvin Gaye.



ad

----------


## Grubendol

The Town and the City by Los Lobos...Just Another Band from East L.A.

----------


## HarryChiling

The best of Hendrix, "cause lord knows I'm a vodoo child." :D

----------


## Grubendol

> The best of Hendrix, "cause lord knows I'm a vodoo child." :D


I went to the Experience Music Project in Seattle last year for my birthday.  If you like Hendrix you'd flip for it.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> The best of Hendrix, "cause lord knows I'm a vodoo child." :D


Ah, yes. I saw Jimi just three months before his death. Was amazed he didn't cut his fingertips off whilst ripping the strings off his Strat at the end of his concert.From my angle I could see the roadie holding up the Marshall stack from behind as Jimi was assaulting his amp. :Eek:

----------


## HarryChiling

> Ah, yes. I saw Jimi just three months before his death. Was amazed he didn't cut his fingertips off whilst ripping the strings off his Strat at the end of his concert.From my angle I could see the roadie holding up the Marshall stack from behind as Jimi was assaulting his amp.


Sweet, I would trade a left *** to have been there!

Check out this new small upcoming band 

Rocco Deluca 
Album: I want you to kill me

real bluesy guitar action.

----------


## OPTIDONN

Tenacious D!!! Can't wait for the movie!:D

----------


## Ory

My most recent was by Mobile - Tomorrow Starts Today.  A great band out of Montreal.

On the topic of burning CDs: We all dislike internet spec purchases because they take money out of our pockets (among other reasons)....how many of you are OK with downloading music you didn't pay for?

----------


## coda

Tenacious D is touring in support of the movie.  Tickets, in SF at least, are not selling out, check ticket master (argh) and go see 'em if you can.  Great show.

----------


## Grubendol

> Tenacious D is touring in support of the movie.  Tickets, in SF at least, are not selling out, check ticket master (argh) and go see 'em if you can.  Great show.



I should have pegged you for a Bay Area folk....I'm from up there originally.

----------


## coda

> I should have pegged you for a Bay Area folk....I'm from up there originally.


I lived in South Pasadena for a while. I can't believe you commute from Monterey Park to Beverly Hills. Attrocious commutes like that are one reason I left LA. Not that my commute is great living up here......

----------


## Grubendol

yeah Bay Area commutes can be pretty terrible...the traffic is only bad at commute time at least though.

----------


## howdo3313

The Doors LA Woman. Mostly because I had to perform it with Classic Albums Live. Yes, lab work is my day job, and I love it. But, music comes first.

----------


## motelska

Scissor sisters - Ta Dah!

----------


## Stephanie Yee

'Fundamental' by the Pet Shop Boys.  And what a lovely purchase it was, too.

----------


## mlm

> On the topic of burning CDs: We all dislike internet spec purchases because they take money out of our pockets (among other reasons)....how many of you are OK with downloading music you didn't pay for?


Funny, most of my friends tease me about being "naive" enough to actually pay for the songs I download.  But, I've been happily buying songs from Bonfire for about a year now.

As for the last album I bought (or CD rather), Josh Groban's "Closer"

----------


## DocInChina

The last *album* I bought was Men at Work (_Business as Usual_ Album) 1983.

----------


## Spexvet

Nuclear Daydream - Joseph Arthur

Stream it for free here - click on the red words under Nuclear Daydream

----------


## GOS_Queen

I just picked up Chris Daughtry's (from American Idol) CD

----------


## kgs113

The latest Tanglefoot.  All autographed too!

----------


## gnogin

> Interesting to see who buys what! Only list the last album you bought for yourself, BTW, not for presents.


 :Confused:  have You  heard Jacques Loussier's Jazz Trio ..?
this is the   "muzik for a   "bohemian ear"- --
--in my humble taste - is a  NOT  nice gift...
others?> 
:hammer:

----------


## Grubendol

Barenaked for the Holidays, Barenaked Ladies.

----------


## Snitgirl

Album, as in Vinyl?  ummm, that was toooo long ago for me to remember..

----------

